# Hoglets!!!



## LovinHediges

Hannah had five hoglets on August 3rd and these hoglets are growing up fast! They are just over 2 weeks old and their eyes are now almost open. I've started picking each one up for a few seconds and stroking their quills. Hannah watches each one and then checks them over once they are back in the nest. After the process is over she begins to nurse - right in front of me! So far there are two boys, two girls and one unknown - the unknown hasn't un-balled for me yet. LOL!! The other four are so curious - one even started "tasting" my hand and then tried to self-annoint when I put him down! Silly little boy!
I snapped a few pictures from tonight - enjoy! Their colors have already changed so much!

"MOM! I need a snack!"









"Give me the good stuff!!"









"You smell funny&#8230;"









Baby Pig Pile!!









Barely awake&#8230;









Trying so hard to self-annoint


----------



## ReginasMommy

OH. MY. GOSH.

I looooooooove hoglets! More pictures please! And boy, does Hannah look like a great momma!


----------



## LovinHediges

I'll get more pictures each day now  Hannah is a wonderful, wonderful mother. This is her last litter (#2) and I couldn't have asked for a better mama hedgie!! She has made this experience so amazing!
Oh and all five little ones will need amazing homes in 5 weeks! They are pedigreed and both parents are registered with the IHA.


----------



## Rainy

OH! Those babies are adorable! And Hannah is obviously a caring and competent mother. You must be so proud of her. What a blessing babies are!!!!


----------



## LarryT

Congrats! They are all so cute esp. mom she's a doll!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## panda

ahhh soo cute!!!!


----------



## hanhan27

They are so... Cute......

And they need homes. And I'm in WI. :shock: I should probably not look at this thread anymore...


----------



## mizgoldstein

ahhhhh!!! cuteness overloadddd!!! I LOVEEE little hoglets  

congrats on the new babies and a great momma!!

what color is their father? momma looks so light and all the babies look dark!

definitely keep the pictures coming  !


----------



## ProjectParanoia

I thought these pictures were so cute that I forced my parents and all my friends to come look at them!

Congratulations on being a grandparent! <3


----------



## PJM

So precious!!!! Thanks for sharing! Can never get enough cute baby pictures!!


----------



## LovinHediges

hanhan27 - WI is not that far away  
mizgoldstein - Harrold, daddy, is an Algerian Chocolate and Hannah is a White-Bellied Champagne  
Look for more pictures tonight!!


----------



## LovinHediges

Here are some pictures from this evening! I hope I got all the sexes right, they are still so tiny! Weights range from 49grams to 54 grams.

Girl









Boy









Girl









Girl









Boy


----------



## Quinn

Love the pics! When I see stuff like that it makes me want to consider trying to breed and then I remember all the hard work and sometimes heart ache. I'll just live vicariously through photos on this forum lol. Can't wait to see more photos! 

You just posted some more while I was trying to post. GAHHH they're so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## LovinHediges

Breeding is hard work and a heart ache...I really don't know how people do it with multiple breeding pairs, this is exactly the reason that this will be my last litter. I had contemplated keeping a hoglet from this litter and buying another counterpart for a new breeding pair, but I decided against it. I am just going to enjoy my mama and papa hogs - they are enough work for me LOL!


----------



## Rainy

Oh, they are absolutely adorable. I would love to see a poggle birth but I don't think that I could breed hedgehogs. I just don't think my heart could take it if things went bad. But thank you for posting the pictures. I'm living vicariously too!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I may be a guy but...
SQQQQQWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE

SO gosh darn cute!

The crime of hegienapping becomes more tempting each time I see such cute pictures


----------



## hanhan27

That 2nd girl...

She is so cute.
I want her.



LovinHediges said:


> hanhan27 - WI is not that far away


Shh! The temptation is already unbearable! :lol:


----------



## sayhedgehog

Oh goodness. This post is just full of smiles.  

They are precious and what a good momma!


----------



## Nebular

I love the baby pictures where their visors are down over their eyes - either because they need to grow into them, or they're just too tired/weak to keep their heads up. They always look like they're incredibly grumpy, but are far too cute to take that look seriously. :lol:


----------



## LovinHediges

New pictures from tonight!! I can't believe they are going to be 3 weeks old tomorrow!!!


----------



## panda

they are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## newfie_nurse

OMG they are the cutest ever. I have never had the opportunity to see small hoglets. Keep the cute pics coming

I almost regret not getting a lttle one, but i still love my chloe


----------



## JLF1995

Awwww, baby hedgies! :lol: 
I will eventualy breed hedgehogs as soon as my female grows up and most importantly when I am ready with supplies.


----------



## beautsbelle

Oh my hogginess! I would love love LOVE to have a baby! Roxie was a good 4 months when we brought her home. I wish I could have met her when she was this small. Too cute!


----------



## Rainy

JLF1995 said:


> Awwww, baby hedgies! :lol:
> I will eventualy breed hedgehogs as soon as my female grows up and most importantly when I am ready with supplies.


OOOHHHHHH!!!! :shock: I'm close enough to visit them.....sounds too tempting!


----------



## Guest

JLF1995 said:


> Awwww, baby hedgies! :lol:
> I will eventualy breed hedgehogs as soon as my female grows up and most importantly when I am ready with supplies.


Oh you got another male hedgie? you must share photos


----------



## LovinHediges

New pictures from tonight 

Girl Red Spot

























Girl Black Spot

















Girl No Spot


----------



## LovinHediges

Boy No Spot was not cooperating this evening&#8230;hopefully I'll get some good pictures of him in the next couple of days.

Boy Black Spot


----------



## Rainy

I am officially dying of cuteness!  So adorable!


----------



## EryBee

Oooooooo, this just made my morning! Thank you for sharing your ridiculously cute hoglets! Whenever I see a new litter I always think, "Hmm, maybe it's time for a second hedgie..."


----------



## PJM

So cute!!!! That 2nd picture of Boy Black Spot just touched my heart.


----------



## hanhan27

Its not fair how cute they are. I can barely contain myself! I keep looking at my bank account and thinking "Hmmm..."


----------



## panda

omgggg those pictures are great! sooo cuteeeeee


----------



## ThePliny

Boy black spot just made me swoon. What a precious little soul!


----------



## LovinHediges

hanhan27 - I am open to offers, if $150 is too much for you. I just want these little ones to go to great homes  And preferably to members to this forum and chins-n-hedgies


----------



## beautsbelle

Trying to convince my hubby that we have room for a new baby... which we do. Hummm..... how far are you from Wisconsin?


----------



## LovinHediges

I'm in Rochester, MN - what part of WI are you in?


----------



## beautsbelle

LovinHediges said:


> I'm in Rochester, MN - what part of WI are you in?


I am just about as south as you can get.... Just barely into Wisconsin from Illinois. I live in Beloit.


----------



## LovinHediges

Yah that's about 4 hours from Rochester, but I could meet you in LaCrosse which would shave off an hour (two hours round trip  )


----------



## beautsbelle

How soon will they be ready to leave Mama? I have to REALLY beg my hubby.... I might even have to be nice to him (wine him and dine him....) to get him to agree. I am working on it though. Wish me luck.... I'd love a baby.


----------



## infamousrenie

WANT! They are so CUUUUUUTE! <3


----------



## LovinHediges

They will be ready to leave mama Sept. 21 (at 7 weeks, assuming that they are eating, drinking, pooping and peeing  ) you can email me at [email protected] when you know if you can get one, and for more pictures of each one


----------



## beautsbelle

Awesome. I will let you know how I am doing at begging. LOL. (He'd be ok with it..... I'm sure!) 

Andi


----------



## LovinHediges

Good Luck  I'll watch for an email


----------



## cylaura

How did I miss this thread?!?!?!? I'm dying of the cuteness over here. Such beautiful babies - congratulations to you!


----------



## LovinHediges

Thanks  Look for more pictures later tonight - gotta wait for the little ones to wake up!!


----------



## LovinHediges

Please excuse the messy liners in these pictures - it doesn't take long for them to get gross with 6 hedgies pooping now LOL!!! And Hannah's poop boots got cleaned off after the photos.

The whole little family! 


















FAVORITE!!









The race is on&#8230;



























I'm must have smelled really good tonight because Hannah just could not stop licking me and anointing - what a silly lady!

















The BEST hedgie mama ever!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!

Those babies are sooooo cute! And Hannah looks like such a sweetheart. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## panda

they all look soo cute and happy


----------



## Rainy

Oh my goodness. I'm dying inside, not being able to play with those cuties.


----------



## beautsbelle

I am making some headway in the "convince hubby to let me get a baby".... but I am not there yet. I love looking at the pictures. They are adorable! He thinks two will be double the work. I keep saying it is like kids or dogs, once you have 1, 2 is not really a big deal. Heck, I've had animals galore here, at one time I had the 2 dogs, fish, cat and salamander (not to mention 2 kids and a hubby who is more work than my hedgie is!)...... I am woman... I can do it! LOL. 

His other concern, Roxie is really starting to bond with me. He fears a new baby would take up more of my time, time that could be spent with Roxie (or laundry, lol). 

Ahhh, decisions decisions! 

LOL


----------



## LovinHediges

I'm working on getting a video of them, so maybe that will change his mind  I need to get some light bulbs for my extra lamp though because my videos are turning out too dark  Oh well, check back tomorrow for a video, I should have one posted by then


----------



## hanhan27

Gahhh, I want that little girl so badly!

It would be completely ridiculous of me to get her. I'm still working on getting my Mildred's cage ready for winter, and I need to save up $400 for new tires for my car. There's no way I could afford another cage set up.

It just feels like it's fate, lol, mama hedgie's name is Hannah and so is mine. And you're in Minnesota, where my best friend lives. SIGH. It's so hard to do the sensible thing when it comes to such adorable little faces!


----------



## LovinHediges

Its meant to be!!!  Which girl are you talking about? Red spot, black spot or no spot?? I can make sure to post extra pictures of her


----------



## hanhan27

Oh geez, you are evil :lol: 

Girl black spot.  I am IN LOVE with her colors and her itty bitty face and and and...


----------



## LovinHediges

OK so here is the video (it took ALL night to upload to youtube LOL)
AudioSwap is in progress, but until it kicks in you have to hear my annoying voice 
And Hannah was very upset about the bright lights! She refused to unball until I turned them off, silly lady, she is a spoiled brat! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB7MPJUe ... ture=feedu


----------



## ReginasMommy

Oh, they're all perfect! I just want them all!


----------



## Rainy

hehehe. Hannah was probably curled up trying to get some rest because she knew you would hog-sit for her.


----------



## LovinHediges

LOL! I think she is getting tired of them already! I found her under her liner this afternoon, this is the first time I have found her so far away from the hoglets - I guess they are growing up!!!


----------



## beautsbelle

Okay, at about 44 seconds into the video, there was one right in front of the camera.... was that a boy or a girl? It was too cute. They let you touch their nose about that time too. I should have NEVER watched the video..... lol. That was awesome!


----------



## LovinHediges

At 44 seconds that little one is the black spot girl  
My mama hog, Hannah, has always let me pet her face, and I really love being able to do that, so I try and make sure my hoglets are comfortable with their faces being touched  That helps with vet visits too!


----------



## persephone

They are so cute!! That one pic of the boy looking right at the camera is precious


----------



## DexterTheHog

omg omg omg aaaaaah!!!!
I love their wobbly little bums when the walk hahaha
and i love the little one at like 33 seconds, with the random black quills. Just wants to be in the video the whole time!
baaaaaaaaaah! Favorited. haha


----------



## LovinHediges

Bad news everyone....Hannah has taught the hoglets how to be "liner divers"!!! :roll: Ahhh!! :lol:

Oh and the little one at 33 seconds is the "black spot boy" - the black spot is the mark I put on him LOL I wish he had that unique of coloring...  He follows me everyone when I am doing stuff in the cage - whoever takes him will have quite a handful!!


----------



## beautsbelle

Must stop watching the video....... :shock:


----------



## PJM

They are all so adorable! I thought Mama was so funny! :lol: Curled in a ball the whole time. :lol: 

You have some beautiful little ones.


----------



## LovinHediges

This past week we had one day that was above 85 degrees, so I was able to take the little ones for an outdoor adventure.  For the most part the little ones refused to step on the grass, lol, they acted like it was lava!! A couple of them did get brave and tried stepping on the grass, but quickly went back to their fleece blankets 























































The first little lady went home today. She has a wonderful new family and is apparently already sleeping on their laps.  All throughout this week I have little ones leaving and it is so sad - I'll feel like I have an empty house soon...but I know Hannah will enjoy the peace and quiet!


----------



## beautsbelle

Awwww, they are soooo adorable! Are they all spoken for? She has such cute babies! 

I love that first picture. That face!! Sooo sweet!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love the pics, it looks like they really enjoyed their outdoor adventure


----------



## LovinHediges

They are all spoken for...we'll see if everyone follows through. I don't require any sort of a a deposit because I don't want people to feel "obligated" to get the hoglet, I'd rather someone back out at the last second than take a hoglet they won't be able to care for.

That first picture is the one that got picked up today. She was the most adorable and friendly little lady - sooo sweet - it was hard to let her go, but she has a really nice family to pay attention to her and treat her like a little princess


----------



## beautsbelle

Thanks for keeping the pictures coming. I've never seen such little ones before and it was awesome to see them all! 

Hope they all have GREAT homes. Sounds like your first baby that left will have a great life. That is such good news!


----------



## infamousrenie

AHHHHHH!!!! Too. Much. Cuteness. *dies*


----------



## PJM

What precious, sweet babies!! I have to look away!


----------



## whitlp

One of the best threads ever! Such cute pics, nothing is cuter than baby hogs  Thanks for the share!


----------

